# FOX reaches agreement to air WWE's SmackDown Live: Reported 5 Year Deal for One BILLION Dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Wonder if they'll be able to snag Raw from NBC. I wouldn't put it out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

FOX or FS1?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Fox still owns there sports division, so they must really see WWE helping. But SmackDown being back basic cable is a good thing. Though as the poster above if it might be for FS1. But hell SmackDown Live would immediately become the number one show on FS1 surpassing Undisputed and UFC fight nights


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Just no 3 hours. Please.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

I don't think they will air on Fox per se, more like FS1 since that channel needs it more now that UFC made a deal with ESPN. I do wonder if they will remain on Tuesday and with the 2 hours format.


----------



## komba (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Another big LOL to the "WWE is Dying" dummies... 

Anyway, hopeful that Fox creates pressure on Smackdown to be a good program. Have to think that's already happening with the last shakeup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Good news for them. I imagine it's Fox Sports 1 so their ratings will be down, but it won't really matter. WWE making dat :vince$


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Maybe they will have an entire evening devoted to WWE. With shows before and after Smackdown that come from the WWE Network. 

Or better yet, maybe they'll get advisors from Fox to help them liven up Smackdown and make it different than Raw.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Friday Night Smackdown?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998599562125193216


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Blockbuster deal :wow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Guessing it'll be on FS1 since it's kind of a sport. Be interesting to see what changes happen to the show, if any. Hopefully no 3 hours though.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

With the potential shift to Fridays I don't think it will be live anymore, one of the reasons they made the move to Tuesday was to save costs moving all the equipment, but since they are getting a shit ton of money they could afford that. And I guess they could change their schedule from a Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday tour to a Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday tour.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Oh wow. So SD is making it's way to Fox. Awesome. 

Granted it'll be Fox Sports 1 more than Likely but still...Good Move.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Just don't make it 3 hrs and everything will be good.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

My guess is if its on Fridays then it'll be FS1 unless FOX move Gordon Ramsley night to Wednesdays or something.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

I wonder what protocol will be when the MLB playoffs are on? You have to assume this will be on FS1. 

FS1 also shows PAC 12 football on Fridays during the fall too.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Friday?

Isn't Friday typically like one of the worst primetime time slots of the week where TV is concerned?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Fridays will cement their B show status. Much less viewed than Monday, Tuesday, or even Thursday for that matter. Good financial deal for them. Just gotta see if it's expanded to three hours.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



starsfan24 said:


> Friday Night Smackdown?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998599562125193216


Isn't Friday the death slot in America?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Stock is up to 54.51. Up 3.07 today (5.97%)


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



THE MAN said:


> Good news for them. I imagine it's Fox Sports 1 so their ratings will be down, but it won't really matter. WWE making dat :vince$


Nope. Main channel Fox. Going back to Fridays, which means back to tape delay. Unless Vince decides to run it live on Friday and make the SD roster work Friday to Monday. Which really isnt any different than what they do now which is Saturday-Tuesday


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

What's with people fretting about it possibly being three hours? Unless you chain yourself to the TV when the show starts, I don't see why that would be an issue. A bigger deal is if it's Friday night, seems like a ton of people won't want to watch it live anymore if that's the case.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

What about Raw? It's a shame Fox didn't get both in a package deal.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

tmd02 said:


> Isn't Friday the death slot in America?


Fox wouldn’t spend all this money on SDL and put it on Friday if they didn’t think they would make money off it


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

So essentially Disney got WWE programming.


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



zevel6 said:


> What about Raw? It's a shame Fox didn't get both in a package deal.


Raw is staying on USA and WWE are getting paid triple the amount for it.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



zevel6 said:


> What about Raw? It's a shame Fox didn't get both in a package deal.


They still might. Not totally a done deal with NBCU.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998609815571021824


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



JC00 said:


> Nope. Main channel Fox. Going back to Fridays, which means back to tape delay. Unless Vince decides to run it live on Friday and make the SD roster work Friday to Monday. Which really isnt any different than what they do now which is Saturday-Tuesday


Wow, Main Fox. I didn't expect that. It should benefit from being advertised on Thursday Night Football. No wonder Fox canceled so many shows. Had to make room for football and potentially this. One issue is settled. Smackdown will be two hours, as that is all that Fox carries in primetime.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

I heard SD is moving back to Fridays as well.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

I imagine if there's the World Series or football on they'd bump it to FS1/FS2 for the week.

JESUS.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998615651819360257


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



L.I.O. said:


> Just no 3 hours. Please.


And can we get Road Dogg to stop booking the show please?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

starsfan24 said:


> JESUS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998615651819360257


Sheeeeeeeeesh


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

:vince$


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

how does WWE keep failing upward?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

^^Learn from it. :shrug

Anyway, real FOX is the real deal. Even if it's on Fridays, being on prime time broadcast television should mitigate the bad time slot to a certain extent.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

Did Fox really pay one billion for Smackdown or was that a joke? I knew WWE were making bank but that is goddamn insane. It going on friday means i may watch it from time to time as I work weekdays :lol and Friday is chilling with my mates who like Wrestling


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



starsfan24 said:


> JESUS.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998615651819360257


They must be getting more programming, no way that's just for five years of SD. Must be getting other stuff like 205 Live for FS1/2, stuff like Tough Enough, Breaking Ground, a highlights show like This Week in WWE.

Or maybe that's FOX's price for RAW and SD if they're gonna try and out bid NBCUniversal for it.

Surely that can't just be for SD on a Friday?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

can this possibly pave the way to secure a home for the xfl?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

If its the main fox channel surely smackdown becomes the A show ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*

No excuses now WWE. You can actually afford to buy Elias a well tuned guitar and for New Day to have toppings on their pancakes


----------



## machomanjohncena (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



American_Nightmare said:


> So essentially Disney got WWE programming.


The main Fox channel, Fox News, and Fox Sports aren't being sold to Disney.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Money fight in Stamford?

:vince2


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Yeah, this is way bigger than just the deal. Smackdown will get ads on Thursday Night Football leading into Friday, and per Meltzer this is for Fox, not FS1 or FS2.

This is actually really huge for Smackdown and that entire roster. Viewership on a major broadcast network should go way, way up if this is done right.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Thoughts and prayers to all of the Indy promotions chances of being able to retain their talent


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

In theory, having a network deal is bigger tha a deal with cable. Smackdown should have heightened priority with WWE once the deal is in effect.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

WWE won't have to try at all for a good while. They'll make money no matter how lazy the show is. I bet they're over the moon.


----------



## capitalone (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Billion Dollar Blue Brand


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Thank God for Fox, if it had been on Facebook or Amazon as rumored, the show would become more irrelevant than TNA. Friday, though? Fuck that noise. I hate Friday Night SmackDown. That's too long to wait, especially when I care so little about Raw and have virtually no reason to watch it.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

And yet the show will still be trash so why does it matter?


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

If Roman Reigns gets drafted to Smackdown in the next few months, I may throw myself down an elevator shaft


----------



## capitalone (Sep 27, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

will the show still be live?


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank God for Fox, if it had been on Facebook or Amazon as rumored, the show would become more irrelevant than TNA. Friday, though? Fuck that noise. I hate Friday Night SmackDown. That's too long to wait, especially when I care so little about Raw and have virtually no reason to watch it.


Yeah I bet WWE didn’t even stop and think once about your feelings before making this billion dollar deal. Ugh Vince is so selfish


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I really hope the show is still live on the move to Friday which can be done if the SD roster start the week on Friday instead of Saturday and get Tuesdays off.

I wonder if WWE will consider bringing back pyro with this deal?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Have Friday's be the start of the wrestling week and have SD be live. Put RAW on tape as befitting the show that follow Smackdown. :bryanlol


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Skip, Shannon and Cowherd analysing SD live :banderas 



SpikeDudley said:


> Yeah I bet WWE didn’t even stop and think once about your feelings before making this billion dollar deal. Ugh Vince is so selfish


That'd be scandalous


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Something told me to buy stock when it was at $21 just 6 months ago and I didn't listen...

:mj2


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Good news - better production value as well as better storylines, plus more wwe network content 

Bad news - merch sales and live events don't matter, wwe can push guys who aren't good because they are big or guys who Vince likes, wwe will probably cater to the international audience more as well as push guys who are from international markets that they want to or do business with already 



Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rozalia (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



THE MAN said:


> Have Friday's be the start of the wrestling week and have SD be live. Put RAW on tape as befitting the show that follow Smackdown. :bryanlol


You might think that would be nice but I wouldn't put it past Vince to do a "superstar shakeup" where the two rosters get swapped around. The new A show has to have the "A team" after all and all that.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

They will probably pre-tape Smackdown. Move Roman over to Smackdown and then edit it to make sure that he gets cheered every week. 

Either way it is a no lose situation for me. Both shows are going to be treated like a big deal and I'll still only watch whatever show Roman isn't on. I really wish NXT could have gotten a big TV deal somewhere.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Smackdown is the money maker now. Not long until they screw it up by taking the belt away from Styles.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Good news for Smackdown. 200 million dollars per yr. is quite massive and as was said before more proof the WWE is far from dying.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

WrestlingInc.com


WWE SmackDown Moving To New Night With FOX Deal (Updated)

By Chris Featherstone | May 21, 2018
16


Share

As reported, FOX has reached an agreement to acquire SmackDown Live to join their programming. This comes off the heels of NBC Universal maintaining their partnership with WWE after their contract ended in September 2019, but only keeping Raw as a part of the deal.


According to TheWrap, the deal between WWE and FOX will also result in a change of day that SmackDown will be aired, which will be Fridays, according to a source with knowledge of the deal. In addition to FOX, SmackDown has also been aired since its series debut in 1999 on UPN, The CW, MyNetworkTV, and SyFy. Past incarnations of SmackDown have been aired on both Thursdays and Fridays.

For the first time ever, SmackDown moved exclusively to Tuesday nights on July 19, 2016 to help promote their move to USA at the beginning of the year, as well as the brand split. The brand was then changed to SmackDown Live.

WWE Reaches Agreement With FOX To Air 'SmackDown Live'
SEE ALSO
WWE Reaches Agreement With FOX To Air 'SmackDown Live'
Based on the 2018 lineup – 8-8:30: Last Man Standing, 8:30-9: The Cool Kids, and 9-10: Hell's Kitchen – SmackDown would not be able to retain its current time slot if those shows return for the 2019 season.

For many years, WWE taped SmackDown on Tuesday nights to assist with their production scheduling, along with their WWE Live event schedule. Per this report, there is no information on whether it will stay live, although WWE going live on Fridays could raise a conflict in scheduling.

Regarding the terms of the deal, The Hollywood Reporter reports that it is a five-year agreement worth more than $1 billion, $205 million annually. This is a three-fold increase to what NBC Universal is currently paying for the blue brand on USA. There was even a bigger offer from another party, but WWE agree to partner with FOX due to the company's ability to heavily promote the product across a platform with other sports including NFL and MLB.

In addition to the to Fridays, the New York Post is reporting that it will also change from two to three hours. Averaging at 2.59 million viewers a week, SmackDown Live is still the sixth most watched original program on cable television.

Source: TheWrap









http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/201...-smackdown-moving-to-new-night-with-fox-deal/


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I don't know how legit the NY Post is, but they are reporting that it would be a 3 hour show.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Will the local Fox affiliates put up with that? They like their 10pm local news.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Well... shit...










Does being on a network station mean Roman’s coming to Smackdown soon?

:cry



Insideyourhead said:


> I don't know how legit the NY Post is, but they are reporting that it would be a 3 hour show.


As I said in another thread the NY Post isn’t fit to be used as toilet paper never mind a legitimate news source.

That being said....

It appears a couple other sources are stating this too. :lol


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



SpikeDudley said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all of the Indy promotions chances of being able to retain their talent


This is honestly what I'm affraid the most. Haitch is going to poach absolutely everyone just because he can.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live'*



JerryMark said:


> how does WWE keep failing upward?


Millions of fans keep tuning in each week despite the dire nature of the product. Those guaranteed millions of saps/marks/viewers/suckers/morons a week sells advertisement space. It's a shamefully vicious circle. Fans won't stop watching because, "muh indy darlings", WWE won't change because networks still offer millions upon millions of dollars and networks offer those millions because fans keep watching. Rinse repeat for nearly a decade.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Apparently it's a billion dollar deal.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I'm so happy for Smackdown as it has been the more entertaining brand for the most part!

Between Tucker Carlson and this development, FOX is the place to be!

Also love the elitist posters here that think their OPINION about a "bad" show is fact... *sigh*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

WWE is making MONEY MOVES. i


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

They aren't making SD 3 hours if it is on regular Fox. It would interfere with their local news hour time slot. 

If it's going to regular Fox, Smackdown will become the flagship show. Fox has been grabbing the Friday primtime viewership market share for a while now IIRC, thanks to Gordon Ramsay shows. So, that's not only a larger potential audience for SD on Fox, but something of a built-in audience from both Fox and fans who will follow from USA to Fox, too. 

Apparently none of this is going down until October 2019 though? So... yeah, that's a ways off.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Nolo King said:


> I'm so happy for Smackdown as it has been the more entertaining brand for the most part!
> 
> Between Tucker Carlson and this development, FOX is the place to be!
> 
> Also love the elitist posters here that think their OPINION about a "bad" show is fact... *sigh*


The show and product as a whole is bad. Just because they've landed a network TV deal doesn't make any different. Infact there is no incentive there now.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Looking forward to Joe Buck trying to sell the next days epic clash between AJ Styles and the New Day to a bunch of casuals watching Thursday Night Football


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Wait, 200m a year? :wow

How much did Raw get again?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Great.

Now SDL can be on a different channel when I still don't watch it.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

What channel? Fox, FX or FS1? And on a Friday night instead of a Thursday? LOL Good luck with that, especially if it's on cable.

EDIT: it's on FOX. No way it'll be 3 hours. Maybe an hour preshow on the WWE Network.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Emperor said:


> Wait, 200m a year? :wow
> 
> How much did Raw get again?


Hasn't been released but the number that was floating around was 300.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

If I’m Vince I go for the tifecta

Raw - Cable 
SD - Broadcast
NXT - Amazon 

It’s time to launch the main nxt upward too. Securing it a deal allows wwe to position itself to launch those territories and add content for the network while making nxt an even bigger deal


----------



## Insideyourhead (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Marv95 said:


> What channel? Fox, FX or FS1? And on a Friday night instead of a Thursday? LOL Good luck with that, especially if it's on cable.


Fox. Regular Fox.

Also, the NY Post saying that it's going to be a 3 hr show is false. They got the story from The Wrap and they didn't mention it anywhere in the article


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

200 million per year for SD is pretty damn good. Couple that with the Raw deal and WWE is in really good shape. These deals make the ratings threads essentially meaningless now.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



SpikeDudley said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all of the Indy promotions chances of being able to retain their talent


This was my exact thought a couple weeks ago when the huge money deal was leaked about USA and Raw, and it only has been reinforced with today's news. Omega and the Bucks could potentially be very rich men. Along with Cody. They may go hard after guys like Okada and Naito as well. I would expect a big raid in the next year. I mean they could afford to do that now , but with these new TV deals it won't even make a dent in the bottom line.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

*from the report I read it's going to be Fox and not FS1.

But, this early, who knows what reports to believe. *


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Wonderful start by Paige as General Manager. Greatest GM ever.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



CretinHop138 said:


> The show and product as a whole is bad. Just because they've landed a network TV deal doesn't make any different. Infact there is no incentive there now.


That's your OPINION dude..

If you're not watching, no need to, if you keep watching, I don't understand why you do it.

I'm certain there a lot of people that enjoy the programming. WWE isn't being handed this money, they've earned it! :wink2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

_*As long as they don't make the show three hours than we are straight. I also can see it being on F1 Sports and hopefully they don't put it on Friday Nights. *_


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I just don't know how a 2 rate show with no household names is worth a billion. Raw's current tv deal was not even close to this. Only this company can be rewarded with such mediocrity. Not hatin', just sayin'. But hey props to VinMan and the crew.

They better invest in a whole new presentation. Bring back the fist.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Emperor said:


> Wait, 200m a year? :wow
> 
> How much did Raw get again?


Raw got 300m


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Another record breaking year next year for Vin-man.

Product in the toilet= profit at its best.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Alberta_Beef said:


> Raw got 300m


Raw getting a half a billion in TV revenue alone...


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

3 hour show I highly doubt it. One major reason .... 10:00pm News.

And as far as Fridays. They just signed and rebooted Last Man Standing at 8:00pm for Fridays. And just signed a new show at 8:30pm. Plus their deal with Gorden Ramsey. Hells Kitchen and Master Chef for Fridays.

Tuesdays for Fox has nothing until 10:00pm. They will just keep it on Tuesdays.


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Thank God for Fox, if it had been on Facebook or Amazon as rumored, the show would become more irrelevant than TNA. Friday, though? Fuck that noise. I hate Friday Night SmackDown. That's too long to wait, especially when I care so little about Raw and have virtually no reason to watch it.




The fuck are you talking about? Waiting Tuesday to Tuesday is the same amount of time as waiting Friday to Friday. 

It's not like smackdown is a sequel to Raw where you have to wait to find how a storyline ends. It is its own show, it literally doesn't matter how long after Raw it airs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odefreites (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Something told me to buy stock when it was at $21 just 6 months ago and I didn't listen...
> 
> :mj2


I wanna kick myself in the ass for this one too.. $57.87 to close the day.
:kurtcry3


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Does this mean we can have pyro back? And how about some pensions for the boys and girls Vince?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

odefreites said:


> Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:
> 
> 
> > Something told me to buy stock when it was at $21 just 6 months ago and I didn't listen...
> ...


I sold at that price three years ago for 3500 dollars. If only I'd thought more long term.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

wwe9391 was a visionary.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

This is a travesty. 

Good news is I’m never watching the WWE again!

Now to do something productive with my time.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



CesaroSwing said:


> wwe9391 was a visionary.


Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

This deal should also add more eyes to the WWE product in Canada as Fox is a channel we get with basic cable. While Sportsnet360, which has the rights in Canada requires a sports package to get the channel.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Mugging of Cena said:


> Whatever happened to that guy?


Banned for having an alt account.


Most of the GOATs have been banned or stopped posting


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

So in next years shakeup they're going to conveniently send all their 'big' guns to Smackdown, right?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

If you believe in the mantra “a rising tide raises all ships” then maybe this move to big Fox will bring more and new eyeballs to wrestling allowing the Indys and foreign promotions to increase in popularity.

Sports entertainment can’t be stopped so hopefully prowrestling can flourish too.

One can hope.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

If Smackdown goes to Friday nights, its going to die. Move it to Thursday, but please don't put it on Friday


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I wonder how being on Fox will influence booking decisions and "chosen one" pushes.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Ratings are meaningless now


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Stinger Fan said:


> If Smackdown goes to Friday nights, its going to die. Move it to Thursday, but please don't put it on Friday


Based on what?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Fox is really serious about just being a channel for news and sports. This is big news and that is a lot of money they spent for WWE programming. While we keep complaining about the quality of the product, Vince continues to count his money like "Dat money. Money. Yeah. Yeah. Dat money. Money. Yeah. Yeah."


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Stinger Fan said:


> If Smackdown goes to Friday nights, its going to die. Move it to Thursday, but please don't put it on Friday


Fox just acquired the NFL on Thursday games, so that day is not an option. Smackdown would have to take a hiatus for the duration of the football season for that to work. Friday seems to be the only fit because they are sure as hell not putting it on Monday vs. RAW.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Ratings are meaningless now


Theyve been meaningless for 5 years now but the same people will still rant about them in the ratings thread. Talk about being stuck in the past.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Ratings are meaningless now


The contract is for 5 years not in perpetuity. I am sure Fox will be happy if the ratings are close to what Smackdown gets now but if they drop every year and by year 3/4 of their contract they are getting a .5 or .6 share many Fox execs will start working on their resume.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

This is a nice summary/analysis by Business Insider:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-live-2018-5&usg=AOvVaw1ncNVvlWwLSmQcaDzDOJgP


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

wwe will need to sign more talent.. the split is there to stay and the nbc fox rivalry in snagging talent like joe bryan styles and maybe ec3 could become a good storyline...


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

thorwold said:


> So in next years shakeup they're going to conveniently send all their 'big' guns to Smackdown, right?


raw is being bought for double the price per year so yeah interesting shakeup ...


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*

If RAW was moving to Fox, it would likely be 2 hours... Don't worry about Smackdown being 3 hours. There's 0 chance that happens.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

What if raw receives the north of 400 million deal will it ask the wwe get majority of its stars from cena to reigns to even bryan and smackdown build its roster around some new guys and from new japan?..


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



THE MAN said:


> Fox just acquired the NFL on Thursday games, so that day is not an option. Smackdown would have to take a hiatus for the duration of the football season for that to work. Friday seems to be the only fit because they are sure as hell not putting it on Monday vs. RAW.


Could Tuesday night still be an option? I know Friday Nights on Fox is Gordon Ramsay night, unless they plan on moving him to Tuesday or Wednesday to make way for SD on Friday?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BRITLAND said:


> THE MAN said:
> 
> 
> > Fox just acquired the NFL on Thursday games, so that day is not an option. Smackdown would have to take a hiatus for the duration of the football season for that to work. Friday seems to be the only fit because they are sure as hell not putting it on Monday vs. RAW.
> ...


Wed is Empire/Star night. Tuesday only has Lethal Weapon renewed for now, so Ramsey may move there. 

Vince has proven people will watch on Friday. They were getting millions on upn and the cw and mytv with preemptions and black outs on that night. They also got higher numbers Friday on syfy than Thursday. 

Fox may see it as a year round programming to fill Friday’s void while generating steady millions every season. It makes great sense for them. Rosewood for example and other Friday shows they tried were generating around 2mil and dipping, some less than that. 


Vince’s talent will be doing cameos on Fox shows probably


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

New Japan has to be sweating bullets right now. Right before the expansion into America, Vince gets 2 massive tv contracts, one on huge cable network. 

I was hoping NJPW would get a decent tv deal in the states so we could get current programming better than Axess. Now if they get any momentum, Vince will just buy their talent when their contracts are up. I doubt anyone from NJPW will sign more than a 1 year contract with this kind of money now on the table.

Not to mention what Triple H will be able to do with NXT. He’s already raided the indys. Now he can sign literally anyone he wants


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

The story here is, the creative is irrelevant to WWE's business success. I should get into television. Seems like it is easy money if a shitty show like SD is worth this much. 

So much for this All In thing being a challenge for WWE lol.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

The channel change makes no difference to me cos where I live, all WWE shows are on the same channel and always have been.

The day and time though... if it airs live on a Friday night in the USA, that means early Saturday afternoon in NZ which would equal bad ratings cos people do things on a Saturday :lol


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

So I'm still trying to understand if SD is getting more than RAW right now. From what I understand NBCU only paid around $400 Million for RAW, and SmackDown is getting $1 Billion for 5 years? If WWE is legit making more money off of SD than RAW, then fucking hell :lmao.



Shaneoo said:


> The story here is, the creative is irrelevant to WWE's business success. I should get into television. Seems like it is easy money *if a shitty show like SD is worth this much*.
> 
> *So much for this All In thing being a challenge for WWE lol*.


1, RAW is still shitter.

2. No one ever said that without expecting to not be taken seriously.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



capitalone said:


> will the show still be live?


I think so. I can't see Fox paying $1 billion for a wrestling show thats running on tape delay.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Marv95 said:


> I just don't know how a 2 rate show with no household names is worth a billion. Raw's current tv deal was not even close to this. Only this company can be rewarded with such mediocrity. Not hatin', just sayin'. But hey props to VinMan and the crew.
> 
> They better invest in a whole new presentation. Bring back the fist.


I think it all has to do with three things:
McMahon/Trump
XFL
Disney bought 20th Century and now the network is going to change directions


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

So with SmackDown going to Fox will Rupert Murdoch finally book his fight with Ted Turner


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Vince should thank his relatively stable tv fanbase. While slightly lower than last year, it has maintained when so many other shows are hemorrhaging viewers.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Something else to chew on-- the Smackdown ratings will be higher than Raw's and thus wrestlers on Smackdown will have a larger platform for merchandise sales.

Also, Smackdown could be three hours if it starts at 6pm Central.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

The boys are gonna be pissed about their schedule if its Friday LIVE!! Management too!!! They will surely get raises but HHH and the producers will be doing alot more travel if they keep up with the weekend live event loop with that gap between Monday and Friday. Not worth flying home Tuesday (travel day) and flying back out Thursday night/Friday a.m.....if scheduled for the weekend.....no use to fly home.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



McNugget said:


> Based on what?



The idea is that fewer Americans are watching primetime television on Fridays. So, in the past, networks were known to send a shot to Friday nights to die.


However, I'm confident that's far from the case here.


----------



## Anglefan4lifeV1 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Last Man Standing is returning to Fridays on Fox too....Looks like Friday nights on Fox just got awesome.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Nolo King said:


> That's your OPINION dude..
> 
> If you're not watching, no need to, if you keep watching, I don't understand why you do it.
> 
> I'm certain there a lot of people that enjoy the programming. WWE isn't being handed this money, they've earned it! :wink2:


I don't watch.

Its not an opinion, WWE is wrestling for simpletons. They purposely oversimplify things to keep the PG audience. The biggest stage isn't the best.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



THE MAN said:


> Fox just acquired the NFL on Thursday games, so that day is not an option. Smackdown would have to take a hiatus for the duration of the football season for that to work. Friday seems to be the only fit because they are sure as hell not putting it on Monday vs. RAW.


What about keeping it on Tuesday or at least moving it to Wednesday? I really don't watch much TV so I have no clue what FOX has going on any day of the week 



McNugget said:


> Based on what?


The 8-11 PM slot on Friday is literally called "The Death Slot". Its where TV shows get moved to in order to die because its seen as a night where most people aren't likely to watch TV . Also, Smackdown got a ratings boost when they made the move to Tuesdays a few years ago. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_night_death_slot


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

WWE programming is just so attractive, established brand with a core audience and 2 hours of live content/week with close to all production costs absorbed by the WWE - even in a Friday night slot it would turn a profit for Fox easily.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Welcome to WWE,
Kenny Omega
Marty Scurll
Matt Riddle
Zack Sabre Jr 


Welcome back,
Cody & John Morrison


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

SD is literally the A show now.

Roman is 100% going to SD, just watch AJ move over to Raw now :lol


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Technically this is can be good decision especially for Vince who aim platform for the XFL in 2020 but not sure with Fox if they want have multi Futbol league in one channel.

Then,of course,put back the different stage for the show and pyro/smoke for the superstar entrance


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Mister Sinister said:


> Something else to chew on-- the Smackdown ratings will be higher than Raw's and thus wrestlers on Smackdown will have a larger platform for merchandise sales.
> 
> Also, Smackdown could be three hours if it starts at 6pm Central.


 Meltzer talked about SD becoming the A show with publicity from the NFL and Fox having a bigger reach. Roman could really end up on SD next year.

Just watch AJ move over right after SD becomes the A show...

Also, it makes sense why they had Cena randomly go over to SD and challenge AJ. The Fox executives were there for the show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Ratings are meaningless now


They’re not meaningless. Comparing them to the ratings in 1999 is a worthless endeavor. Comparing them to everything that’s currently on is all that matters.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

> In what will be the biggest WWE and likley wrestling story of all of 2018, the WWE is now set to cash in like never before in it's new rights deal for both RAW and Smackdown.
> 
> In a deal that was set in place over the weekend WWE and FOX look to have struck a deal that will send Smackdown Live to FOX. The deal would see FOX proper carring Smackdown Live on a likely Friday night time slot. The deal should not come as a surprise as FOX was a major player to carry both RAW and Smackdown, however with RAW staying on NBC Universal Fox jumped on Smackdown. The surprise should come that it at this point is not going to be on FS1 and will actually be on the main FOX channel.
> 
> ...


Hot damn at
- Raw getting them 2 billion 
- SmackDown getting them 1 billion and a broadcast tv spot 
- Vince negotiating to air WM on TV like the Superbowl 

NXT is going to be shopped I bet too to people like Amazon, Youtube, and the like



Ucok said:


> Technically this is can be good decision especially for Vince who aim platform for the XFL in 2020 but not sure with Fox if they want have multi Futbol league in one channel.
> 
> Then,of course,put back the different stage for the show and pyro/smoke for the superstar entrance


Who needs the XFL to be on Fox? They can easily work it on FS1 as a programming filler gap and have it work out great for them. FS1 could fill out a great amount of time with XFL coverage. They could essentially allow FS1 to be the equivalent of E! for USA/NBCU where they make great cash of Total Divas/Bella as a minor show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Emperor said:


> SD is literally the A show now.
> 
> Roman is 100% going to Raw, just watch AJ move over to Raw now :lol


I hope they don't swap the whole rosters, and it ends with Raw having all the good talent, while being the B show, with the 3 hour handicap, meanwhile SmackDown gets all the crap Vince loves, with 2 hours, which is what he wants anyway.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Stinger Fan said:


> What about keeping it on Tuesday or at least moving it to Wednesday? I really don't watch much TV so I have no clue what FOX has going on any day of the week
> 
> 
> The 8-11 PM slot on Friday is literally called "The Death Slot". Its where TV shows get moved to in order to die because its seen as a night where most people aren't likely to watch TV . Also, Smackdown got a ratings boost when they made the move to Tuesdays a few years ago.
> ...


Fox has averaged around 2.5mil viewers on average on Fridays, sometimes less than that when Ramsey isn't on. The second hour doesn't draw for them. Rosewood averaged less than 2 million and some of their 911 shows got around 1.7 mil. SD got those numbers on SyFy, UPN, MyTV, and CW in a Friday slot with preemptions and on tape delay


----------



## BlackPrince96 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Great stuff, hope they move it to Thursday or Friday live, let them be a bit more edgy in terms of content on the show and hopefully this deal means the WWE can take a back seat on house shows and say Smackdown wrestles 3 times a week- SD Live and two house shows giving them all a much needed extra day or two rest. Hopefully they position Smackdown now as a real competition for RAW and book them as such.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

$1b for Smackdown? god damn...


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Lord Frieza-Sama said:


> So I'm still trying to understand if SD is getting more than RAW right now. From what I understand NBCU only paid around $400 Million for RAW, and SmackDown is getting $1 Billion for 5 years? If WWE is legit making more money off of SD than RAW, then fucking hell :lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the 300/400 million we are hearing for Raw is per year.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

When the so called B show is making vince more money than the A show :heston

Edit nvm. Raw making 2 billion. Still though that's a huge win for sdl.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Dying they said. :frank1


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



God Of Anger Juno said:


> When the so called B show is making vince more money than the A show :heston
> 
> Edit nvm. Raw making 2 billion. Still though that's a huge win for sdl.


USA is still paying more:




> The Smackdown Live deal is to be rumored at just under 1Billion dollars over a 5 year period, again those numbers are very early.
> 
> The 5 year contract with NBC Universal is worth near 2 Billion dollars with a annual rate with escalators averaged out to around 400 Million per year.
> 
> -WNW


They essentially got 2 billion ot of USA/NBC for Raw and 1 billion out of Fox for SD. They now have free to air and cable tv licked with this deal. 

They also have the ability to negotiate rights for NXT, 205, and other products as their exclusivity pack with NBCU is no more. Before they had to air their material on NBCU sister channels. They no longer have to do it. That is why Total Divas/Bellas is on E still as opposed to another network like Viacom's VH1 for instance despite the fact they generate an ad rate second to the Kardashians alone. 

The can sell NXT to any fucking body they please now over being limited to pitching to USA or SyFy. They can sell it to FS1/FS2. They can sell it to Amazon, Facebook, Youtube, and so on and be at the forefront of every medium of TV with cable, broadcast, and streaming if they so choose. 

Vince earned his strut this time. 

I wouldn't put it past WWE to go knocking at a streaming sources door with NXT or 205 Live. Same could be said for going to FS1 or FS2 with them. Same for SyFy. 

They would be crazy to not sell themselves to as many people as possible right now while its hot. Imagine what the stock shoots up if WWE sells NXT to someone to air for a modest deal like the 30mil SD originally was bought for by SyFy. If they got something modest like that for NXT they would be even better off. Amazon wants to get into the business and have tried to do so with sports but haven't gotten there yet so maybe something like NXT works for them. 

Even 205 Live replacing Mixed Match Challenge on Facebook Watch isn't outlandish since they paid 100k per 22min episode for it, and the WWE would easily take eyes on the CWs and profits off of them even if not huge. Even 250k per episode for 205 Live would be a win and would put them at the forefront of Facebook Watch and social media every week. Thats 13mil or so for a bunch of guys nobody knew at one point and its a relationship to exploit.

They still have their Hulu exclusivity deal which is the only reason Main Event even gets taped lol. 

And on a slightly related note, I would bet that the XFL his FS1 or FS2. Just as I would bet E stays in the reality tv bed with the company since the females make them money


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

You should see MMA fans going apeshit on Sherdog because WWE is getting so much money.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



CretinHop138 said:


> I don't watch.
> 
> Its not an opinion, WWE is wrestling for simpletons. They purposely oversimplify things to keep the PG audience. The biggest stage isn't the best.


Okay, well I'm sure WWE will be eager for you to return once they reach your level of sophistication.. :quite


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

lagofala said:


> You should see MMA fans going apeshit on Sherdog because WWE is getting so much money.


Well to be fair they should have expected it. They had a boom period sure, but they owe wwe a lil bit.

They piggy backed raw to get noticed on spike. Their biggest stars at one point as heavyweights were Shamrock and Lesnar who were wwe made. They promoted the hell out of Punk. Their biggest female draw went to wwe freely in Rousey.

Their viewership dropped, their company was sold, their PPV buys dropped, their streaming service doesn’t have wwe numbers, and what really hurt them was Mayweather vs McGregor. It made Connor a shit ton of money but it showed one of their top guys could be totally gassed and outclassed by a guy 10 plus years his senior who had been retired, that more money was in boxing, and they can’t pay Floyd to step in the octagon. 

They took a few too many gut shots imo. And as much as people love to shit on Stephanie, she knows how to work a room, work sponsors, and put on a presentation to different demographics better than them. 

Wwe is the more stable bet and has been for the majority of both companies existence. It’s proven. It’s proven that raw on USA is the top show, sells the top ads, and every year it’s been on there they have been the number 1 as supported cable network, yet weren’t when raw was on spike. It’s proven sd can draw live or taped, can draw on tues/thurs/fri night, and that they can draw on cable or broadcast tv a steady audience. In fact sd when it was on upn and thence always had a high Hispanic demographic on broadcast tv so that’s something else to cash in on. 

UFC is not in a terrible place but they are sort of like boxing, listless and lifeless to the next name comes along, or until they attach themselves back to wwe by being on the same network or using one of their names talents


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Where are people reading that USA is paying $2 billion for Raw? I thought they were roughly paying $150-200 million per year for both shows on USA before this?

WM airing on Fox would be huge. But Vince better book a main event the fans will cheer (Styles v Joe v Cena) or the whole world is going to know about the Roman-stink.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



wwetna1 said:


> Well to be fair they should have expected it. They had a boom period sure, but they owe wwe a lil bit.
> 
> They piggy backed raw to get noticed on spike. Their biggest stars at one point as heavyweights were Shamrock and Lesnar who were wwe made. They promoted the hell out of Punk. Their biggest female draw went to wwe freely in Rousey.
> 
> ...


Kind of shows the pros and cons of scripted and unscripted fights doesn't it? Personality as always draws.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

:lol Vince the evil genius does it again. Vince doesn't need dirty smark money. Reigns shall be pushed on as your hero :reigns2


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Zappers said:


> 3 hour show I highly doubt it. One major reason .... 10:00pm News.
> 
> And as far as Fridays. They just signed and rebooted Last Man Standing at 8:00pm for Fridays. And just signed a new show at 8:30pm. Plus their deal with Gorden Ramsey. Hells Kitchen and Master Chef for Fridays.
> 
> Tuesdays for Fox has nothing until 10:00pm. They will just keep it on Tuesdays.


The deal doesn't start until the end of 2019. There is no point in looking at current scheduling.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> The deal doesn't start until the end of 2019. There is no point in looking at current scheduling.


That's not current scheduling. It's future scheduling. That would be like FOX admitting to the public right now they are cancelling(or moving a show)that they just paid big money to reboot and build Friday's off of, before it even happens yet.


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Stinger Fan said:


> The 8-11 PM slot on Friday is literally called "The Death Slot". Its where TV shows get moved to in order to die because its seen as a night where most people aren't likely to watch TV . Also, Smackdown got a ratings boost when they made the move to Tuesdays a few years ago.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Friday_night_death_slot


Sure, but I think it's a little early to say for sure that Smackdown is going to suffer that fate. There's actually a paragraph on the wiki you linked about how Smackdown saw a viewership increase when it moved from Thursday-Friday several years ago, and there's a lengthy Exceptions section.

I think the reality is that BAD television dies on Fridays, and good television thrives. Can WWE produce good television? Yeah, I'm skeptical. But I think with Fox's advertising it's still going to do very, very well.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Move Roman to Smackdown. Now. Quick!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Zappers said:


> That's not current scheduling. It's future scheduling. That would be like FOX admitting to the public right now they are cancelling(or moving a show)that they just paid big money to reboot and build Friday's off of, before it even happens yet.


The Cool Kids won't last past this year. 

Fox has consistently year after year moved Hell's Kitchen to different days. And besides, it too has not been renewed past 2018. 

The only show that has potential to stay on Fridays would be the Last Man Standing as it does very well on Friday nights. And even then, the show is getting pretty expensive based on the fact it's on its 7th season. So it too, if not providing good ratings, could also not make it past season 7.

It makes way more sense to pencil in a 2/3 hour Live broadcast that runs 52 weeks per year.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I haven't read any of this thread but has anybody addressed the possibility of this officially killing the brand split? If you're Fox do you really want to be paying all that money for the b show's roster, would you be okay with never having a Brock appearance, wouldn't you be worried about getting screwed in the draft? Your ratings and the profitability of this deal are going to rely upon you having a compelling roster and that's not something I would leave up to WWE. If I were making this deal it would be contingent on having all the top talent available to my show.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



WesternFilmGuy said:


> The Cool Kids won't last past this year.
> 
> Fox has consistently year after year moved Hell's Kitchen to different days. And besides, it too has not been renewed past 2018.
> 
> ...


Unless it's on Saturday. 3 hour SD is unlikely to happen.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reportedly for 5 years 1 BILLION dollars according to The Hollywood Reporter*



McNugget said:


> Sure, but I think it's a little early to say for sure that Smackdown is going to suffer that fate. There's actually a paragraph on the wiki you linked about how Smackdown saw a viewership increase when it moved from Thursday-Friday several years ago, and there's a lengthy Exceptions section.
> 
> I think the reality is that BAD television dies on Fridays, and good television thrives. Can WWE produce good television? Yeah, I'm skeptical. But I think with Fox's advertising it's still going to do very, very well.


You're kind of proving my point about Friday though. The bit about Smackdown on the link was that the ratings "initially" improved , but they went back to where they were, which is why it was moved to Friday in the first place. The fact that Smackdown has moved to various networks while on Friday is proof that Friday isn't a great night for TV. I mean, Smackdown's ratings increased when they moved to Tuesday's back in 2016

Good/Bad television is quite subjective though, there have been shows considered good that have ended up getting moved to Friday and cancelled, like Firefly , Chuck and to a lesser extent Constantine which started on a Friday and didn't get renewed because of ratings. No station puts a show on a Friday because they have high hopes of it succeeding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I haven't read any of this thread but has anybody addressed the possibility of this officially killing the brand split? If you're Fox do you really want to be paying all that money for the b show's roster, would you be okay with never having a Brock appearance, wouldn't you be worried about getting screwed in the draft? Your ratings and the profitability of this deal are going to rely upon you having a compelling roster and that's not something I would leave up to WWE. If I were making this deal it would be contingent on having all the top talent available to my show.


That's a good point. They just shelled out mega money abd would want all the best. If they do stay separate, will Fox be fine with SDL running RAW recaps from a different network? I am interested to see how the dynamics of this deal play out.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

"Billions of dollars, Billions of dollars."

:vince$


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

It's hilarious considering the obsession going on in the ratings thread, and everyone projecting that the WWE are in trouble because viewership is going down.



Yet Fox is trying to get the B-show on there Network. Go figure.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Lord Frieza-Sama said:


> So I'm still trying to understand if SD is getting more than RAW right now. From what I understand NBCU only paid around $400 Million for RAW, and SmackDown is getting $1 Billion for 5 years? If WWE is legit making more money off of SD than RAW, then fucking hell :lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Both shows are shit. 2 of the worst shows on television
2. Everyone said that believing it to be true.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Shaneoo said:


> 2. Everyone said that believing it to be true.


No one in their right fucking mind thought a show aiming at drawing 10K was ever trying to to compete with WWE and was being serious in saying such :lmao stop it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

If a show like Smackdown, that averages a 2,500,000 viewers a week is worth $200 mils a year...then how much is American Idol worth?

How much was NBC paying for Seinfeld? 

I don't understand how live TV can still be this huge cash cow when more people are going away from live TV?

There's people on Youtube that can put out a video each week and get 20,000,000+ views. They sure as shit aren't getting paid $200,000,000 a year.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Jinder as champion and Road Dogg booking and they get $1b :mj2


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Brock said:


> Jinder as champion and Road Dogg booking and they get $1b <img src="http://imgur.com/dcwMajk.png" border="0" alt="" title="mj2" class="inlineimg" />


Oh you didn’t know? Yo ass better call somebody!


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> If a show like Smackdown, that averages a 2,500,000 viewers a week is worth $200 mils a year...then how much is American Idol worth?
> 
> How much was NBC paying for Seinfeld?
> 
> ...


American Idol and Seinfeld aren’t on 52 times a year


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

This means even more of a chance of "We reaaaaaaaly don't have to give a shit about our audience now" stuff for years and years probably, because it doesn't matter anymore with all the money they'll be getting.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Smackdown Is Not Allowed To Overrun On New Fox Deal?


> Mike Johnson mentioned on the latest installment of PWInsider Elite Audio that there probably won’t be any overrun on Friday episode’s of SmackDown when the show moves to FOX next year. Johnson said that FOX would have to notify all of it’s local news affiliates on the network each time they past the 10PM mark.


Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/05/23/smackdown-not-allowed-overrun-new-fox-deal/


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Smackdown Is Not Allowed To Overrun On New Fox Deal?
> 
> Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/05/23/smackdown-not-allowed-overrun-new-fox-deal/


All the sudden, I am now highly interested in seeing the local weatherman apologize and promise to get back to WWE ASAP after cutting into a show to report on severe weather, just for the awkward luls of the weatherman having to apologize for cutting into Smackdown.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

My guess is Smackdown will mostly be on Fox Sports 1 but occasionally have a big PPV-esque Saturday show on big Fox, since that's the programming gap left by the UFC.


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Lord Frieza-Sama said:


> No one in their right fucking mind thought a show aiming at drawing 10K was ever trying to to compete with WWE and was being serious in saying such :lmao stop it.


Except all the social media posts from talent part of the event, running the event and fans supporting the event. 

You may not have thought that, but people did.

I would argue most of the current hardcore fans are not right minded.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Shaneoo said:


> *Except all the social media posts from talent part of the event*, running the event and fans supporting the event.
> 
> You may not have thought that, but people did.
> 
> I would argue most of the current hardcore fans are not right minded.


This is by far the most embarrassing thing you've said :lmao.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



BTheVampireSlayer said:


> Smackdown Is Not Allowed To Overrun On New Fox Deal?
> 
> Source: http://www.ringsidenews.com/2018/05/23/smackdown-not-allowed-overrun-new-fox-deal/


No big deal. The never got it with UPN, SyFy, CW, or MyTV, and don't get it with USA


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



wwetna1 said:


> No big deal. The never got it with UPN, SyFy, CW, or MyTV, and don't get it with USA


yeah that shouldn't even need to be said it was just kind of obvious that it would be that way


----------



## Shaneoo (Oct 16, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Lord Frieza-Sama said:


> This is by far the most embarrassing thing you've said :lmao.


Wihch part?

The part where I support my argument with a fact that people have made outrageous claims that this event has any bearing on WWE?

Or the part where I agree with you that most of today's Wrestling fans are dumb enough to believe it?

Either you live under a rock or overrate the IQ of the modern Wrestling fan.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

I don't want this happening, nor do I see it. But out of curiosity, what if FOX finds Smackdown to be a total disappointment? Call me crazy, but I totally could picture this happening. Plenty of hype at first from FOX with Smackdown, most likely the premiere scores a monster rating. Like the XFL, you could have half tuning in next week, half of that half the week after, and finally settling into USA / cable TV level ratings/viewership. What if FOX then falls behind major networks, and then the finger pointing begins b/c of how much they paid for Smackdown? Could it then be cancelled and signal a huge disaster for not only WWE, but pro wrestling as a whole with networks? Could permanently kill Smackdown or at least send WWE in a huge rift.

1 billion is a lot, they are probably thinking of all sorts of expectations. Could be a separate brand at first, then with low ratings as usual Vince and WWE panic, merge the rosters, no change in viewership aside from an initial boost, further mess, threats of cancellation, etc.

Keep in mind, NBC at first held high expectations for WWE as well with Saturday Night Main Event returning. If memory serves me correct, the first one was a success, after that, ratings tanked so hard it was over.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

DoucheyLifter said:


> I don't want this happening, nor do I see it. But out of curiosity, what if FOX finds Smackdown to be a total disappointment? Call me crazy, but I totally could picture this happening. Plenty of hype at first from FOX with Smackdown, most likely the premiere scores a monster rating. Like the XFL, you could have half tuning in next week, half of that half the week after, and finally settling into USA / cable TV level ratings/viewership. What if FOX then falls behind major networks, and then the finger pointing begins b/c of how much they paid for Smackdown? Could it then be cancelled and signal a huge disaster for not only WWE, but pro wrestling as a whole with networks? Could permanently kill Smackdown or at least send WWE in a huge rift.
> 
> 1 billion is a lot, they are probably thinking of all sorts of expectations. Could be a separate brand at first, then with low ratings as usual Vince and WWE panic, merge the rosters, no change in viewership aside from an initial boost, further mess, threats of cancellation, etc.
> 
> Keep in mind, NBC at first held high expectations for WWE as well with Saturday Night Main Event returning. If memory serves me correct, the first one was a success, after that, ratings tanked so hard it was over.


The expectations would be coming from.the present ratings as if they expecting a spike..they will pressure for the rock cena or batista to appear on it if they want the "ratings" But the new tv deal is the result ofnot renewing ufcwhich so little market reach compare to wwe... And again wwe was lowballed in the prev tv deal, and a billion dollars as it look its a standard deal given wwe stature..


----------



## pvctrousers (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Being English and I want I know of FOX in the states is that Fox likes a lot of smut. 

Would Fox expect a bit more an edgier product. No one is talking Attitude era heights but something that whilst retaining the better matches (which it is at the moment) the storylines being a little bit more adult. Kind of like WWE 2002-2008 time. Have a laugh & joke but make the storylines just that bit edgier. 

Think, in Britain, we have The Sun. Murdoch's own (or was it, I can't remember if he sold it off or not, he has so many fucking companies) which was home to page 3 and smut. Fox just seems to have that stigma of "we're not afraid to push the envelope slightly).


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

There's gonna be high expectations. FOX ain't gonna put up with crap similar to what was shown on Monday night, week after week. Not with this money. I also expect this show to be more storyline driven, as it should be.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

My expectation is the will never be a raw recap show so they will ask for some stars to stay in the blue brand..


----------



## The Lapsed ROHbot (Jan 5, 2018)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001818846720753664


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

It's almost as if competition is a good thing. Suck it, socialists.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Shoregrey said:


> It's almost as if competition is a good thing. Suck it, socialists.


As I always say, competition makes everything better.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

Vince McMahon, Donald Trump and Rupert Murdoch.

Now that's a Table for 3 I'd like to see.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

"We could not sell UFC" at Fox, says a former Fox staffer. "And wrestling is family friendly. If you have wrestling you can find cash. I think it's a big win for Fox; it's a great trade-off."

Family friendly... oh my...


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Ironman Match said:


> "We could not sell UFC" at Fox, says a former Fox staffer. "And wrestling is family friendly. If you have wrestling you can find cash. I think it's a big win for Fox; it's a great trade-off."
> 
> Family friendly... oh my...


To be fair, their "family friendly" is different than other networks, they have always been known to push the envelope.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

It will be family friendly like the NFL, NBA are family friendly.

Fox will expect to attract major advertisers and bluechip companies won't want to associate with the NFL/nba let alone wwe if those sports had cheerleaders taking off the tops, the players blooding up each other and swearing was everywhere.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



Ironman Match said:


> "We could not sell UFC" at Fox, says a former Fox staffer. "And wrestling is family friendly. If you have wrestling you can find cash. I think it's a big win for Fox; it's a great trade-off."
> 
> Family friendly... oh my...


To be fair it is true. WWE brings families to the arenas and was even in the attitude era. People take their kids to WWE events. They have dating back to Hulkamania as I'm sure you and others have stories of going to a show as a kid or taking you brother, sister, neice, nephew, son, or daughter for the first time. Going to WWE has always been like going to a baseball, basketball, or football game. 

UFC has never been big on letting kids in the crowd. They have never catered to that atmosphere. IT's not about being PG, its about style and openness


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

And the hits keep coming ... NXT getting a deal with FS1



> According to a tweet from “Slice Wrestling”, WWE NXT will be coming to the FOX Network when the WWE-FOX deal goes into effect in October of 2019. We reported earlier today (see below) that FOX officials pushed for a weekly WWE “studio show” on FS1. It’s very possible that WWE NXT will be airing on FS1 (FOX Sports 1).
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news...nxt-to-air-on-fs1-as-part-of-the-fox-wwe-deal
> 
> ...


It's the perfect match because NXT gets is exposure and fills in UFC's gaps. It makes it a more viable third brand. I think it needs to be upped to 90mins though because their network run time is too high for tv commercial placement. 

NXT also being the one associated with Fox Sports 1 means they can hopefully promote the May Young Classic, Dusty Classic, and so on. Even as small niches they make good FS2 viewership. 

WWE Network can then focus on 205 Live since the CW have been pulled off Raw to be their own show under HHH. The UK show can be the secondary programming in the spot 205 Live has now


----------



## The Lapsed ROHbot (Jan 5, 2018)

*Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001950324595273728


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

I would prefer SmackDown to be on Tuesdays.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

That's a difference maker in the sense that now the Raw crew works Friday-Monday and the SD crew works Saturday-Tuesday. In 2019, I assume everyone would work the same schedule in terms of days.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

Wasn't expecting that. It does give them more creative leeway than having shows already in the can. Friday night is still a wasteland for shows, so I am expecting a decline, but it matters not for now with dat tv money. :vince$


----------



## The Lapsed ROHbot (Jan 5, 2018)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*



wwetna1 said:


> And the hits keep coming ... NXT getting a deal with FS1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001958329852284929


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

Fox are bunch of idiots, Why change it to Friday but not Thursday................ I rather keep it on Tuesday


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*



Mindy_Macready said:


> Fox are bunch of idiots, Why change it to Friday but not Thursday.


NFL gets Thursday for Football.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

Yeah they threw a billion dollars at them for a live sporting event, wouldn't make sense to have it be taped again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

Thank god, that means I can watch it on the weekends. Hopefully AJ will still be on the show, but knowing my luck he'll finally be moved to Raw next year :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

This isn't official confirmation they'll move to fridays. Hopefully they keep it tuesdays.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*



DX-Superkick said:


> NFL gets Thursday for Football.


Never NFL was on a Thursday lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

If prefer it taped so I can get spoilers and know what to watch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

This is my shocked face. :serious:

They're not paying a billion dollars for taped programming. They're the A show when this tv deal goes into effect.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

It's a great deal for Fox. WWE's base audience should do better than Fox'a current Friday programming. Live was really the only way to go and being promoted on Thursday Night Football could be a huge boon for SDL.


----------



## DoucheyLifter (Jul 13, 2017)

*Re: Fox reaches agreement to air WWE's 'SmackDown Live': Reported 5 Year, One BILLION Dollar Deal according to The Hollywood Reporter*

And if the ratings or viewership flounders on Friday? Just curious, what the hell does FOX do then? Cancel it or push it to another sister station in an attempt to stay ahead of the other big 3 networks?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> If prefer it taped so I can get spoilers and know what to watch.


The WWE channel works. You can cherry pick what you want to watch.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

This works just fine for me!


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*



THE MAN said:


> Wasn't expecting that. It does give them more creative leeway than having shows already in the can. Friday night is still a wasteland for shows, so I am expecting a decline, but it matters not for now with dat tv money. :vince$


It should be up not down. Fox is in 30% more homes approximately than USA or 28 million more so that's potentially 72 million people now with access to SD that didn't have it before, add in the free promotion it will get during live NFL games on Thursday nights. UFC shows on Fox saw decent increases during football season due to NFL promotion

Friday was a down day but in recent years blue bloods, Hawaii five-o and macgyver have all done really well on Friday nights so it's becoming more of a day to watch TV.

Will be interesting to see how wwe work around mania week. Friday before mania reserved for Hof (before that nxt take over).


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Friday Night SmackDown to be LIVE when moved to FOX*

How many times SmackDown has changed days/networks in the span of 3 years? :mj4


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Tempest said:


> How many times SmackDown has changed days/networks in the span of 3 years? <img src="http://imgur.com/7fvjvtR.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


Once since it went from syfy to USA. It’s been part of NBCU since 2010. It ran on upn when you include the merger of upn/wb for almost 10 years. It’s only brief stop was MyTV which was a gamble


----------



## MaroonPorsche (Oct 6, 2013)

When does it shift from USA network to Fox ?


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

October 2019


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh look guys WWE is totally dying, we just can't see it cause we're blind *slow claps* *eats popcorn*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eric Bischoff in an interview with _ The New York Post_ gives his view on the FOX tv deal. http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...s-that-the-wwe-fox-deal-could-be-devastating/

*Eric Bischoff Feels That The WWE FOX Deal Could Be Devastating For The Wrestling Industry*


> Over the past several weeks, WWE has shown the benefits of having a PG program by the mega deals that both the Raw and SmackDown Live reached with NBC and FOX, respectively, totaling over $2 billion. The blue brand is scheduled to move over to FOX in October of 2019.
> 
> Former WCW President Eric Bischoff was interviewed by the New York Post to share his thoughts on the major FOX deal. As the result of the WWE deals, Bischoff sees very little opportunities for promotions such as Ring of Honor and New Japan Pro Wrestling to reach high-paying agreements from big companies. Although ROH, owned by Sinclair Broadcast Group, is shown on FOX affiliates, it is only in limited markets. In addition, Viacom decided to draw away from wrestling in 2014, as TNA left Spike TV.
> 
> Bischoff commented on how difficult it will be for any other company to land a mega deal.





> *
> "Anybody who comes along and wants to sell a wrestling show, guess who you are not gonna sell it to? You are not going to sell it to FOX and any of its affiliates and, oh by the way, you are not going to sell it to NBC Universal or any of its affiliates," said Bischoff. "So the world in terms of one's ability to sell a traditional [wrestling] television show to a traditional television or broadcast partner has just collapsed."
> 
> Despite the big-money deals landed, Bischoff still believes that promotions other that the WWE juggernaut can be successful. Especially, with the free streaming outlets such as YouTube and Facebook.
> ...





> Although Raw and SmackDown Live are able to showcase the respective brands exclusively more than ever with going to different networks, Bischoff feels that there could be a point of contention with separate networks, especially if there is a ratings dip or a breakout star only appearing on one network.
> *
> "That's when the executive wolves come out of the cage and start wanting something to say about how WWE is writing and producing its content," said Bischoff.
> 
> Despite these potential hurdles, Bischoff feels that these TV deals can lead to more pay-per-view quality matches, and producing "things on television that you wouldn't have imagined a couple years ago."*


----------

